# Extract LSOL November special



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok folks no secrets on this offering, the LSOL will be getting the November offering from extract, I will post up a lot more literature on this as it comes in, but needless to say Dave is really excited about doing the lighter side and recons this will be right up our street, 6 guest lots available in 500 gram lots £12 including delivery, extract are contributing money towards the November charity with this bean, so we will be contributing as a result of having this for the lighter side of life.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Mrboots2u


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I thought you might mean the money is going to charity but then I wondered if the inside track on this bean is that produces a brewed coffee of great clarity.

1. Mrboots2u

2. Phil104


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Phil104

3. Rdl81


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Phil104

3. Rdl81

4. JP19810


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

CC

i thought I was already down for LSOL and have paid... Do I need to join this as well or is this for extra people who want to join?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nod said:


> CC
> 
> i thought I was already down for LSOL and have paid... Do I need to join this as well or is this for extra people who want to join?


This is for guest slots not for existing subscribers


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Ideal - thanks Boots


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Phil104

3. Rdl81

4. JP19810

5. d_lash


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Phil104

3. Rl81

4. JP19810

5. d_lash

6. Systemic Kid


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

OK - That's the six guest slots now gone.

Will PM payment details over the weekend.

Addresses to coffeechap please


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Ron and Dave - paid and PMed Dave and looking forward to it.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

4 paid - just 2 to go.

Any one on the list not yet received payment details?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Will pay Monday when at work with access to my online banking sorry delay


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Still waiting for 1 guest to pay.

Would like to get this wrapped up as soon as.

Beans will be ready to go out in a week or so.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

All paid up thank you - & we are now ready to roll.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok just to keep all in the loop, the beans will be sent out on monday and should hit your doors on tuesday, I will update the thread with the extract literature this weekend.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> ok just to keep all in the loop, the beans will be sent out on monday and should hit your doors on tuesday, I will update the thread with the extract literature this weekend.


Yeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaa!!!

I look forward to getting stuck into these next weekend!!!

I am a little "high and dry" at the moment having finished the last LSOL....

I actually have quite a few beans but all in the darker range, and to be frank none of them particularly "special" in brew or espresso and MrsD is "experimenting" with milk so I don't actually have any "real" milk so my fall back of flat white is a no go!!

On there milk front I think I need a "What type of milk is usable with coffee - other than Cows?" (Watch this space....)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here the bumpff folks

Varietal: Caturra

Process: Washed coffee.

Drying:The drying is made in sliding trays in the trilladora (Mill)

Location: Vereda La Arboleda sector, El Aguacate Jardín

Region: South East Antioquia, Colombia

Farm Size: 16 hectares

Area producing coffee: 10 hectares

Calling each and every rock star, box car, and handlebar, every regent, trucker, walrus and wisp...... STRONGMAN ESPRESSO is back to fight the good fight and inject some serious caffeine into the Movember Foundation's campaign for men's health.

Last year we, and all our coffee quaffers, helped raise over £600 with the help of a supernatural Nicaraguan single estate espresso. This year the STRONG MAN ESPRESSO is a single-origin Colombian coffee, and with £1.00 donated to the Movember Founadation for every 1 kilo that leaves the roastery, it's a great coffee for a fan-tash-tic cause.

Los Aguacates is the name given to a cooperative of farmers in the South East Antioquia region of Colombia. The region is renowned for producing a distinctive and consistent flavour profile, allowing smaller farmers to group their lots and centralize processing. The farmers contributing to this particular lot have all come from farming backgrounds, working on other farms during harvest periods in order to save money to purchase their own smallholdings. Together they invest in improving farming techniques, soil analysis, fertilization & pruning in order to improve yield and ultimately better the lives of themselves and their families. Future plans for the cooperative include increasing the production area, renovating plantations and most importantly, developing the quality of the coffee.

It is from this cooperative that we have chosen our Strongman seasonal single origin espresso. Bright in the cup, yet loaded with fruit sweetness, and a mellow sugary finish. It presses every part of the palette. In milk, this coffee changes into an oaty, malty, biscuity drink with a subtler fruit flavour. Think hob nobs or digestives.

In the cup - Grapefruit, pineapple & brown sugar

w/ milk - Oaty biscuits


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Saw they were talking about this on Twitter, is it a retail offering?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, Dave at extract recons this will hit the spot for us plus it has the mo ember element to it as well


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

So is this is the standard offering available to buy direct from Extract (for the same price)?

Are they changing anything for us?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Quick update, the list got to extract a bit late (my fault) so they should go out tomorrow.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds good to me. It is a roaster I have never tried, beans which sound interesting, a great cause and also at a slight discount.

What's not to like!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> So is this is the standard offering available to buy direct from Extract (for the same price)?
> 
> Are they changing anything for us?


Actually, it is a limited edition coffee that Dave thinks we will love, we have paid a lot less for this than you can get it off the shelf and it has an amazing cause associated with it


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't argue with that! Great cause and bargain price - what's not to love.

I love the packaging on this... And roasted 9 days ago means it's good to go!!

I enjoyed Strongman last time I had it. Can I expect anything different in the cup this time? Have they made any changes to the roast profile for us Dave?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I had a KG of this from the coffee swap at CupNorth; it's a good solid espresso offering. Didn't brew it though


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

any idea when the LSOL will arrive? getting desperate at home and i am looking behind the kick boards for beans... i might need to put some gold blend through the M3....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Should be there already


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Got mine yesterday


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wife got mine from the post office today. Perfect timing as I ran out this morning.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, arrived today for me - with an Extract postcard and an A4 of information about it. A great deal - thanks CoffeeChap for organising it.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> any idea when the LSOL will arrive? getting desperate at home and i am looking behind the kick boards for beans... i might need to put some gold blend through the M3....


Coffeechap has sorted my order out... Thanks Dave


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Still haven't received my delivery. Just as well I ordered three Ethiopian naturals from Hasbean which arrived yesterday.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mine guest slot has arrived

Brewing in the sowden as we speak


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine arrived today....waiting for machine to warm up


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I got straight into this when it arrived. My first few shots were really sweet with the massive grapefruit hit at the end. Totally getting the taste notes. Nice coffee, great cause and not a roaster that I have used very much before.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I made a cap it tasted like those oaty biscuit u get for cheese if you know what I mean. Tried espresso as well but wasn't good but grind was far too loose so need to work on that


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I've not had much time over the weekend so have been fairly limited:

1) Several filters

2) One Sowden

3) A (rushed) flat white

Errrrrm....

Well they have all been pleasant!

I have added a splash of milk to most of them and they along with the flat white have all been very enjoyable.

tbh they have all been, tasty, comfortable and "nice".... nothing wrong with them at all....

BUT nothing outstanding... no WOW!... No GOSH! No *WTF!?!? *No lemon, lime, strawberry, No summer fruit, No zing.

I don't want to think disappointing as every cup I have made has been very pleasant... but that's it.... pleasant!

If I wanted a coffee that "does the job" then this could be it.... a veritable "sitting comfortably watching telly with the Mrs" of a coffee....

I have nothing bad to say about this coffee but to be frank I don't have much to say about it....

Judging by comments so far - I may not be alone.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I tried it as a flat 5 bar extraction got some really nice sweet grapefruit notes out of it as espresso.

In sowden , 50 minute steep lead to a sweet fruity brew again lime and grapefruit.

In milk so far been OK but preferred the spro as milk just makes it sweet but takes away everything else.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

What times are people pulling espresso shots over


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I tried it as a flat 5 bar extraction got some really nice sweet grapefruit notes out of it as espresso.
> 
> In sowden , 50 minute steep lead to a sweet fruity brew again lime and grapefruit.
> 
> In milk so far been OK but preferred the spro as *milk just makes it sweet but takes away everything else*.


That might be my issue... I'll try some espresso when I have a bit more time.... (that might have to wait though).

I should be able to try a very long slow Sowden tonight ..... The earlier one was coarse-ish in about 5mins or so... I'll go (espresso) fine and give it a long old while..... ;-)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Rdl81 said:


> What times are people pulling espresso *shits* over


13 quotes for prosperity!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The funny thing is, if I actually try to type the s-word, my phone always Auto corrects to shots. That must have taken effort! Sorry, back on topic. ...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've tried this as espresso, flat white and Chemex today. The tasting notes supplied by Extract are on the money. It's an all-round nice 'safe' coffee. I'm waiting for the wow factor....


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Daren said:


> I've tried this as espresso, flat white and Chemex today. The tasting notes supplied by Extract are on the money. It's an all-round nice 'safe' coffee. I'm waiting for the wow factor....


It's not a wow coffee for me, yeah it's nice enough and I dig the grapefruit thing, but I'm running to the shops to buy another batch.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've being drinking this as flat whites and Espresso's all this weekend. Ties up with the tasting notes for me with the grapefruit but mutes down a bit with milk....ends up being a pretty solid, safe espresso. Nothing in your face but it's not dull either. Will give it a go as brewed next week


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> In sowden , 50 minute steep lead to a sweet fruity brew again lime and grapefruit.


OK given this a go...... pretty fine grind, hot pot. drain and dose again.

Pop loaded basket into pot... press grinds down with back of spoon....

Pop on lid... and wait....... and....

... wait....

... and...

... wait....

... and...

.. pour.....

Nice and clear pour... OK... sip.....

Yep I can definitely taste some thing "grapefruity".... I wouldn't say sweet though... but yep there is grapefruit....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I always pour of the first bit

I was grinding on the hausgrind at Around espresso ish level


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> *I always pour of the first bit*
> 
> I was grinding on the hausgrind at Around espresso ish level


I'll try that next time...

Just finished... distinct grapefruit aftertaste..... If it's not sweeter next time I might <gasp> add a sprinkle of granulated </gasp>


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Quite enjoying this one. You're right, it doesn't have the in your face wow factor that the first LSOL did but I'm getting a sweet long black and definite grapefruits.

Dosing 18g in at a ratio of 1:1.6-7 over 30 secs. If anything it's a touch sour so might play around a bit more. Gonna try as a filter today as well.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How are people getting on with this?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> How are people getting on with this?


Its coffee, I'm drinking it, I'm not blown away by it, I'll happily finish it but it won't be on my repeat list.

Over all I'm a bit disappointed. Extract is one of my favourite roasters and one of my go-toos. I frequently recommend them, but this doesn't do them justice. Some of their single origins have been superb. It feels like they have played it safe.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have drunk one bag of this as espresso it was ok I have tried buffer want brew ratios but to be honest nothing I was overly struck on. I did however have a v60 with the last lot of that bag and it was much more enjoyable.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

As Callum said, it's solid as espresso. I have had some nice shots and some good caps.

I think we might have been spoilt by the first LSOL offering which was a stunner. Almost impossible to follow that without some disappointment.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I wish I could comment on this coffee but I still haven't received my consignment


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive just started this coffee and I'm enjoying it

Im getting milk chocolate and caramel that coats the roof of your mouth - a sort of liquid Daim Bar flavour. The grapefruit is apparent as soon as the coffee hits my tongue - quite refreshing. Karl the postie was getting cranberry when he tried it.

30 mins later the chocolate has gone although the grapefruit remains

I think I'll be ready for a change after the first bag and will slip in a diffferent bean but I will be using all of this coffee


----------



## cjonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Just started going through this batch today. First thing I got out of the bag were almonds. Very solid espresso with the zingy grapefruit coming through straight away finishing with a marzipan taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK so final notes in this for me ....

As espresso - hit those grapefruit notes with some varied extractions , and really enjoyed it...

In the sowden sweet and bright..

For me I've just not dug it in milk.... I've got it as sweet digestive notes ...Its just not wowed me ......


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Is there a LSOL due in December or are we now looking at January? Just planning coffee for Christmas


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nod said:


> Is there a LSOL due in December or are we now looking at January? Just planning coffee for Christmas


Good question. If the third batch isn't due until the new year I'll need to order some extra on Monday to get me through. Christmas cheer requires a lot of caffeine.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I think there will be a December delivery for the LSOL.

The DarkerSOL have opted for a January delivery instead of December as everyone is well stocked with beans at the current time.

Coffeechap, please confirm.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> I think there will be a December delivery for the LSOL. The DarkerSOL have opted for a January delivery instead of December as everyone is well stocked with beans at the current time. Coffeechap' date=' please confirm.[/quote']
> 
> I know it is only me but I am happy with that plan if LSOL Gang are happy


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Nod said:


> I know it is only me but I am happy with that plan if LSOL Gang are happy


Errrrrrr which plan?

December delivery or January?

Personally I am happy with either.... I'll need some beans before Xmas but not a problem to pick up some other than LSOL 

So maybe I am also happy with "the" unspecified plan ;-)


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just spoken with coffeechap & the next LighterSOL delivery will be in January.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jan is good for me as I would otherwise be stockpiling beans


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah i'm well stocked just now too.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Arse


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

In that case any suggestions for something similar to order and tide me over?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

frandavi99 said:


> In that case any suggestions for something similar to order and tide me over?


Espresso ? Brewed ? Both ?


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Both.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Errrrrrr which plan? December delivery or January?
> 
> I meant Id be happy with January and it looks like this is the new plan. As for tips - I have just got 2.5kg of foundry Rocko mountain. It is my second order as I was not in the original LSOL. It is totally fantastic. Can't recommend enough for both brew and espresso.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

January good for me

This months offering ha been Ok but not rush out and buy another batch however only tried it in milky drinks.

Gaz


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

January sounds good, I'm finally finishing my stockpile!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Nod said:


> > Errrrrrr which plan? December delivery or January?
> >
> > I meant Id be happy with January and it looks like this is the new plan. As for tips - I have just got 2.5kg of foundry Rocko mountain. It is my second order as I was not in the original LSOL. It is totally fantastic. Can't recommend enough for both brew and espresso.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

In January we will be asking members to confirm their participation in the following 3 months & ask anyone interested to add their name.

Max 20 as this amount works well for Roasters. There will also be a limited amount of guest slots available each month.

Watch this space!


----------

